# Hogs in Webster Co. ?



## Hawg Daddy (Dec 4, 2007)

Anybody seen any hogs in or around webster co.?I seen some rooting Saturday and a buddy seen 3 good hogs that same afternoon they must be on there way.


----------



## gbear36 (Dec 4, 2007)

They have been spotted in certain areas of Webster. It seems they have been more along the creek areas, but I think it is for sure that with the sightings that there have been they are actually there and in a matter of a year or so they will be in abundance of them. Those darn things sure can multiply!


----------



## jam (Dec 4, 2007)

I surely hope they stay away from us, three years ago we had rooting going on during the summer and caught them on camera at a mineral site. There were only two and I guess they moved on because we have not seen any activity since that summer! They can really mess the woods and plots up!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds like you gents may need to plan on hunting for some barbecue after deer season is over.
Sue


----------



## satman32935 (Aug 8, 2009)

hogs all over stewart co. so its only a matter of time b4 yall have em pushin the deer outta webster co.


----------



## southernman13 (Aug 19, 2009)

Got a picture last season of a big boar on my property and heard some in the swamp squealin. havent seen any rootin. I'm in west sumter co right at the webster co line. have some friends right off 280 east of preston and they have tc pics as well


----------



## BRIAN1 (Aug 19, 2009)

satman32935 said:


> hogs all over stewart co. So its only a matter of time b4 yall have em pushin the deer outta webster co.




that is the truth. My buddy's lease in stewart county is covered up.


----------



## markland (Aug 20, 2009)

My buddy manages a farm in Webster Co and they show up just about every year.  They just come and go up the creeks, he caugt 41 in traps last year and already has a few this year.  They are pretty much all over the place.  Mark


----------



## dpoole (Sep 3, 2009)

around weston they are loaded


----------



## jbandito (Sep 23, 2009)

god please no hogs cause there goes or deer....we got the lanahasse creek in webster from highway 153 south and we aint seen none yet thank god


----------



## gbear36 (Oct 20, 2009)

They are all over the Kinchafoonee.. We have a lease and we are covered up with hogs. When they showed up they came with a fury!!


----------



## Curtis (Oct 20, 2009)

gbear, where are you guys?  We are just off Kinchafoonee near Preston and have yet to see one.


----------



## gbear36 (Oct 21, 2009)

We are too.. We are directly south of Tolleson on other side of Kinchafoonee.. By the way the one in my avatar is a Kinchafoonee buck!


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 29, 2009)

BRIAN1 said:


> that is the truth. My buddy's lease in stewart county is covered up.



Mine too. They didn't plant pnuts this yr on our side because of the hogs and they don't seem to be as thick so far.


----------

